# Durabright Ink for cotton t's



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Just bought a epson c88 with durabright inks which is pigment.
This ink should print great on 100 % cotton, 50/50 or polyester,...right ?

What paper that won't leave a window ?

Thanks,


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

taurusndixie said:


> Just bought a epson c88 with durabright inks which is pigment.
> This ink should print great on 100 % cotton, 50/50 or polyester,...right ?


Yup.



taurusndixie said:


> What paper that won't leave a window ?


There isn't any. Ironall reportedly has the least visible window.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

Then the durabright inks is not really consider dyesub ink ? I can use what kind of paper ? I have a sample pack of Texprint XP, will this work ?

Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

taurusndixie said:


> Then the durabright inks is not really consider dyesub ink ?


Durabrite is a pigmented ink. Dye sublimation ink is dye ink (and not the same dye ink that comes with a standard printer either).



taurusndixie said:


> I have a sample pack of Texprint XP, will this work ?


I don't know much about heat transfer paper, and haven't heard of that particular type, sorry.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Texprint XP is apparently a dye sublimation paper though, so I don't see why it would work.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

As Solmu partially pointed out, you're getting 2 different printing methods mixed up. Dye Sublimation only works well on man-made fabrics (generally), like polyester. The dye will sublimate into a gas and become a part of the t-shirt when pressed, and you need the press for quite a while (usually 30-60 seconds, I believe).

Traditional heat transfer, on the other hand, uses ink (usually from an inkjet printer, ideally pigmented ink) on a transfer paper, and the paper actually seals the image on to the t-shirt. This is why you'll have a wax window on it, which will vary from paper to paper in severity. Regular pigmented inks are usually a lot cheaper than dye sub inks and they work on 10)% cotton, but the quality usually isn't quite as good (so it's a trade off).


----------

